# Snow-baby didn't thaw :(



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Getting a bfn or negative cycle is just a bit awful, isn't it?!  To anyone going through this now     and lets hope that we get through this without too many bruises and scratches     

For me, I'm in to work tomorrow, smiles and polite questions about their weekends, and nobody will know that for me a little maybe-baby wasn't.  All those very guarded hopes and dreams, pushed down under the careful layers of reality and managing expectations, still existed and even though it was stupid in my wildest dreams I was hoping that against all odds our lovely last frozen blast would transferred yesterday, and after an anxious 2ww there would be joy-of-joys a bfp and 38 or so healthy and golden-lit weeks later give birth to a delightful plump baba.

Sadly poor old snow-baby took a quick look at the January morning and decided not to join us, poor little embie   

We're feeling a bit low   but as we have been blessed with DS we are well aware of how lucky we are.  I suppose if anything this makes us realise even more than before what an absolute miracle he is.

I'm not even sure why I'm posting here.  Think that before the tx I knew it was unlikely to work and yet now am stunned at being surprised that having been through this before that I feel sad and uncertain of what to do next.  Whether to save up and try another cycle or to count our blessings and move one.  I'm sure over time the path forward will become clearer.

Sending babydust and good wishes to all of you lovely ladies and gents, mind yourselves (and each other!)      
xox


----------

